# Horrific Horse Injury - extremly long (Warning, Graphic Pictures)



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

it took me about half an hour to read this post, i had to keep looking away to make sure i didnt get sick, but as i am a bit weird i would like to see before and after pics, maybe you should put a warning up on this thread

i am glad that you decided to keep her and that she is getting better hope the massage helps her and you have many good years left


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We all make mistakes sometimes....some worse than others. The former owner and breeder of my paint Clydesdale Sundance was working in the barn while Sundance and his dam grazes in the pasture. Sundance was only a few months old....and the mare suddenly ran into the barn, bucking and whinnying, nudging the man with her nose, trying to get his attention. The man, thinking she was hungry from not getting her grain yet, promised to feed her right when he finished cleaning the stalls, and went back to work. The mare ran out of the barn and out of sight. Not a minute later, she tried to get the man's attention again, more urgently this time. He put down the pitchfork and walked to the grain room, and out the window he saw Sundance caught under a barbed wire fence. He saved the horse's life


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

0.o Honestly, I would have called the vet - my palomino mare cut her chest open on barbed wire as a yearling - it was horrible - about what you're describing. I took her down to A&M and they sewed her up - there's barely a scar. The worst is on her knee, she's missing a bit of the hair there, but on her chest the scar is not noticeable at first glance - you have to search for it.

But it was gruesome. Her chest was just hanging open. It was horrible.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

how could you have not called a vet? and why would you put her down with a GUN? HOW STUPID!

sorry im mad, but we just lost a yearling to barbed wire. she SHREDDED both back legs, and tore the tendon in one! We had to put her down, but the least we could do for her was to have a vet inject her with stuff to be put down! NOT SHOOT HER! It was a gruesome site. she had a cast on up past her knee on the back leg that had the tendon thing. she drug her leg around. We had the vet come right away when it happened. She probably wouldnt have pulled through. Cast would have to be changed every day for a year or so, the tendon sewed back together, and if we did all that, hundreds and hundreds of dollars later, there was still a big change sh wouldnt have been sound.

Its a bad story with a happy ending,though. Congrats!


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

To; thunderhooves

I understand you point of view, and i myself have been in a position where i found the actions of others regarding horses and injuries to be completly irresponsible. My reasoning regarding the vet is: I called every vet in ND and some in MN and was told to call Elbow Lake Equine Clinic, I did. While talking to them on the phone i was told the prices and was told that in order for them to do anything I needed to bring her down right away. I didn't have the money or the vehicle to haul her over there. So, I did what I thought was best and began to self-treat her. It worked. Second regarding euthanasia by bullet I didn't have the money for the vet and she was in pain and was having trouble getting up and down. Where I am from people rarely have vets put down there animals, it is all done by bullet. As dumb as that is its the truth and I couldn't change it at the time. Today if the same thing happened I would probably self treat again but if worse came to worse, if the horse wasn't in excrutiating pain, I would call a vet to put it down.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

*Horrific Horse Injury - WARNING Graphic Pictures*

Here are the Pictures:

5 days after it happened
The greenish colored goo is NitroFurazone a tropical aneseptic



















2 weeks three days after the last pictures
Date on Pictures is off



















I don't have any recent pictures of the wound i will try to get some asap


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh god. I would have SO called the vet... good gracious.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Horses go through some pretty scary things and come out just as kickin' as they went in. You did a **** fine job with her. Can't wait to see the 'after' pics.

A bullet, placed correctly, is just as painless and quick (and probably more so) as a vet putting a horse down with a needle. Granted, it is messy and difficult to do, but if my horse broke a leg and needed to go NOW I would rather shoot him then wait.
Some friends of mine had to put down a stray that way once. He was badly injured from a fight with there dog (who also had to put down) and was dangerous. He didn't know what hit him, the guy who did it was an excellent shot. I was unfortunately there when it happened.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

While I think that I would have found some way to get a vet, I will say that vets locally here recommend and find that a bullet - if one places it correctly - is as humane as an injection, and after having an Alpaca put down via injection instead of a shooting him - I really would have much preferred to shoot him.
I think the injury looks bad enough and without being able to get a vet out, I would have asked myself, "I might save her, but at what cost to her painwise?"
Looking at pics of it now and hearing it has pulled open after all this time makes me feel it would have been more kind to have put her down.
I understand that everyone doesn't have the cash to just FIX anything wrong with their animals or even go to the doctors themselves in this time. I do think it appears to have healed better than I would have expected 2 weeks later.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

You are correct that I should have gotten a vet out, and I would have if I had had the money. but, even though I didn't have the money for a vet, I called an equine surgeon in elbow lake MN and stayed in touch with her until it healedA as for the pain, if she would have given me any sign that she was in too much pain and didn't want to live I would have euthanized her, but she didn't. During the second week she had even tried to trot around a little, but I stopped her, and for the pain she was on bute. I am not entirely sure that the wound split open or if she somehow cut it. I do have a Equine Massage therapist coming out to try to loosen up the scar tissue, so we'll see what happens in the future.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

not calling a vet would get your horse taken away were I live. and barbed wire?? anyone who turns a horse out with a barbed wire fence, well shouldnt own pets PERIOD. its just dangerous.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't say that I didn't call a vet, and if I had a choice I wouldn't be turning my horse out in to a pasture that is fenced with barbed wire.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

thats why you dont put your horse in that situation. ask first. and as for the vet, if you cant afford a vet to come out and check out the horse you shouldnt have a horse. most vets will allow you to make payments if you cant pay upfront.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I find the true nature of people comes out when passing judgement on others. Some of the comments I have read here are just plain cruel. Those who have made those comments apparently feel themselves to be above everyone else and have the right to make uncalled for remarks. 

Freedom Rider did the best she knew how. Around here, there aren't many vets who will mess with a horse that is injured - the vet call out fees are outrageous, and even though most will allow payment plans, it places vet care for injured horses almost out of reach. Even if you can afford the vet, you still are looking at HOURS waiting for him/her to arrive. What do you do in the meantime? It sounds to me like the horse received proper care - it looks like the horse is healing fine. Horses can and do heal from horrific injuries.

As for the remarks about barbed wire, while I agree that it isn't the best fencing for horses, it's all we have. We have not had any horses with more than a couple of scratches in all the years we've owned horses. Yes, the potential for injuries is certainly there, but it actually rarely happens. No one else I know around here has anything but barbed wire fencing.

We are expecting a couple of foals early next summer, and plan to install safer fencing around the lot where they and their dams will be residing. My horse, DJ, was ran through a barbed wire fence when he was only two months old. He was badly injured (he even gelded himself!) but he survived. He has some ugly scars, but he's sound enough to ride and is very loving. My husband dotes on him. I've very glad his owner didn't put him down when he was injured. However, even though our adult horses may be reasonably safe in our barb wire surrounded pasture, we won't take chances with the babies. Of course, any fencing can be dangerous at times.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Dee. IMHO everybody is entitled to there own opinion and has the right to say what they want but they shouldn't be shocked when they're in the same situation and others say the same.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice post Dee. My first thought also was call the vet no matter the cost. But there are alot of people around her that make fun of how my horse will be living on an iron lung before it's over because I have no problem calling a vet out. 

I know a lot of people that have doctored much worse then that. As for barbed wire I've read several arguments on it. The fact of the matter is, it's widely used in many parts of the US. Especially when cows are nearby. 

Please remember the conscientious ettiquette policy when posting guys. Good luck with your horse!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with Dee, about this. 
There have been some pretty nasty remarks, She did the best she knew how.Its looking better  
But when you are in a situation like that, think of other things, Also just thought i should say, if you have nothing nice to say, dont say it at all


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with Dee, 110%. Freedom rider should have had a vet come out, and she acknowledges that, but due to money couldn't do it. She saved this horses life, that's all that should really be taken from this story. I do hope you won't ever put the horse in barbed wire ever again though, every horse I know that's been in that type of fencing has had a BAD wound to show it. However, my old mare cut her shoulder open (not as bad, but close) on a loose part of a round pen... and my friends horse got cast in a pipe corral and rubbed his leg down to the bone... so horses can hurt themselves anywhere, even in "good" fencing. 

Bottom line, don't pass judgment on the fact a vet didn't come out to see this horse. She stayed in contact with vets and did the best she could with what she had. It's nice most of us are fortunate enough to be able to call a vet...

OH! and as far as shooting a horse to put them out of their misery... if done correctly it's 10 times more humane. The injection you give a horse (or any animal) is a lethal injection which makes them have a mild heart attack essentially. Anyone who has seen an animal be put down knows they seize and tense and seem like they are in pain for the last few minutes of their lives... they struggle and fight the injection... it's awful. A bullet is so quick they don't even see it coming...


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

If anyone would like to see pictures of her before she cut herself heres the link:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/db-smooth-sweet-lady-aka-sweetness-38371/


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, I think people who assume an injection is more humane haven't seen it because like I said, If I could do the alpaca situation again, I'd have had him shot 100 times over.

I do not agree with people who say if you can't afford a vet, don't own the horse. . . like I said, a huge amount of people can't even afford to go themselves when they need an antibiotic for THEMSELVES . . . It makes no sense to say not to own animals if you can't afford high cost surgery or high cost emergency care with the animal overpopulation and neglect and starvation and euthanizing of healthy animals - any kind owner who does what they can is doing that animal a favor. . . what would happen to the MILLIONS and Millions of animals that would be homeless if everyone who could afford colic surgery or cancer treatment on their horse or pet dumped them or hadn't bought them in the first place - where would they go? It is just hoping for an ideal situation that doesn't exist - a utopia, if you will. . . 

The fact you worked with a vet over the phone and the wound seems to have healed fairly well is more than a lot of horses could hope for. 

I just personally don't have the will power or stomach for such medical care and am so sensitive to pain and such, I am not sure I'd not have put her down if I could get a vet to do the care, and I'm not saying that would have been the best option because it sounds like you were able to manage her pain and she is recovering.

As for barbed wire, that is common here and more than minor injury when it is strung right is very uncommon. I do not use it because I also had a horse have an injury with it while I was a teenager. He was never sound again. Still, my horses have hurt themselves with corral pannels, on rocks, in trees, in stalls, on t posts, etc. . .so you never know, if they can find a way - they will hurt themselves on it. . .be is barbed, wood, high tensile, whatever.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow. Some people are ridicules here. Not using barbed wire? How do you fence hundreds to thousands of acres? I don't think there are enough trees in Wyoming to do a wood fence. 
All the vets here will NOT take payments. Payment has to be given right after treatment. 
For those that wouldnt shoot their horses. Get a real honest vet to tell you that "humane euthinasa" is a joke. When the drug is given it doesnt put the horse to sleep it increases heartrate and the horse freaks out. You dont see that because the vet gives other drugs to the horse to paralize it.
I would mutch prefer a bullet.

Sorry for the above Freedom Rider, but you shouldnt be attacked.
I think you did a great job. I know how vet bills are. When I read the post I thought you and your barn owner had allot of guts to do what you did. I would have probably gotten out the gun. 
You have every right to own a horse, just in case you doubted.:wink:
Where in ND are you? My OTH is up there working near Stanley.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there freedom rider!
Wow what a thing to have to experience! So glad that your Sweetness, has had the chance to heal.

I too have to agree with Dee and with Farmpony.
We all need to remember to be tactful and kind with our responses.

Now looking back over history, barbed wire was used all the time and this type of thing has been happening for years and years. 
Given your circumstances I feel you did the best for your girl with what you had! I am certain you must have struggled within your own heart with the entire situation.
I personally don't care for barbed wire, but you do what you gotta do.
As far as using a gun for putting an animal down, when faced with a horrific situation like this one, putting the horse down in this fashion may have been the best option due to the blood loss among other things. Who knows how long it may have taken a vet to arrive on location.
Personally if I was in that situation and a vet told me they wouldn't be there for hours and hours, the last thing I would do is stand by and watch my horse suffer when the humane thing would be to put them out of misery if it was at all possible. An yes a gun does work when as others stated is done in the correct place.

Freedom Rider, you know your horse better than anyone! You know when she is in a ton of pain. I know when my horse is in pain as well. It would be a difficult thing to put into action but somehow I would get through.

One thing I try to remember to do is bring my cell phone with me when walking way out of the main barns visual. You don't alway have cell service everywhere, but you never know what will happen.
What an ordeal. 
I am so glad that you decided to try and get the horse into the healing phase! You made that decision and look what the end result was.

One more thought. I am guessing Freedom rider lives in a very rural area, and some of us folks may want to consider that people who live in these area's may have differt ways of handling situation. Just as different cultures do things different and have different beliefs.

This is a friendly forum here. Lets all be happy this story had a good ending because not all of them do!

Good job with the wound and at least you kept in contact with the vet so he/she could guide you through this process.

Amazing story.

HP


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Amazing story.

For all those self righteous hypocrites, I'd love a day to follow you with a video camera so we can capture every single thing you've ever done with horses and see how many "no-no's" we find. Exactly WHAT could a vet have done that she wasn't able to? Everyone always freaks the heck out and goes "ZOMFG, CALL A VET, CALL A VET!" Sorry, but sometimes it's flat out not neccesary. It looks ugly to us, but a vet could have done absolutely nothing about those wounds except what she did herself. We're on good enough terms with our vet that we coerced him into giving us a big bottle of penecillin - I am NOT calling a vet for every little infection, every little abcess. I know how to doctor a cut and I KNOW when it's beyond me and time to call a vet.

As far as whoever said a gun is "stupid", I can't stop rolling my eyes. A properly placed bullet is hands down THE most humane way to kill any animal. What in gods name do you think they've been doing for centuries?? I absolutely love how people come up with these hair brained theories that just because something is done a certain way now, that automatically makes the old way bad.

Anyway, awesome story, sorry you had to experience all that but huge kudos in bringing the mare through!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> how could you have not called a vet? and why would you put her down with a GUN? HOW STUPID!


Euthanasia via gunshot is a perfectly acceptable means, and this is not my opinion, it is the opinion of the AVMA. The only issue is that a horse's (and most animal's) braincase is not exactly where most people think it is. Very often people get it wrong and hit the sinus which is a horrific thing for both human and horse. If you know exactly where to shoot the horse, it is both an instantaneous and painless death. If you cannot afford to bury your horse more than 6 feet (to prevent the accidental poisoning of wildlife) or you do not have a dump you can take the horse to, this is in fact the best way to euthanize since you cannot render a horse once it is full of a huge amount of barbituates.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope no one took my comment about calling the vet to have been an insult. I simply meant that I don't think I'd have been able to scrub the wound with the horse thrashing about like that. I'd be afraid of making it worse.

I had a post on here earlier that seems to have disappeared? It said that It looks to be healing well and it looks like the OP had the know-how to handle the situation.

I don't love barbed wire, but cows will simply walk straight through a plain wire fence, or push down a wood fence. The only fence a cow respects is electric or barbed wire. If you have cattle, you just need the barbed wire.

Honestly, I think the wound looks great considering the circumstances.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> Oh god. I would have SO called the vet... good gracious.


 
If you read in one of the OP's posts regarding this, you will notice that he did call the vet...several. 

I think if I were in that same boat, I may have done the same thing; depending on where the OP actually lives, traveling to the vet may have been the difference between the horse bleeding to death, and having a chance at healing. True, she may have more scarring because she wasn't able to be sutured, but she IS alive, and sound...who can argue about that outcome??? I live in an area that the closest GOOD vet is probably 3 hours away...I have alot of experience working along side vets, and have alot of medications because of that, and do have a few back in my home state that I can still consult with, but depending on the circumstance, I would not risk hauling a horse that long, in order to get medical attention. You do what you have to do in an emergency situation, especially if you are so far away from a competent one.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> If you read in one of the OP's posts regarding this, you will notice that he did call the vet...several.


And if you read the post I just made before yours, you'll see that I meant that I would not have trusted myself to cut excess flesh from a wound like that. The most I could have done without a vet's direction would have been to hose the wound and clean it to the best of my ability.

Furthermore, the OP mentioned the equine surgeon well after I made my comment about calling the vet.

In any case, it looks like it's healing quite fine. Just needs a little more time to heal.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> And if you read the post I just made before yours, you'll see that I meant that I would not have trusted myself to cut excess flesh from a wound like that. The most I could have done without a vet's direction would have been to hose the wound and clean it to the best of my ability.
> 
> Furthermore, the OP mentioned the equine surgeon well after I made my comment about calling the vet.
> 
> In any case, it looks like it's healing quite fine. Just needs a little more time to heal.


I think we were posting at the same time, because it wasn't there when I started my post...

And you did state "I would have called the vet" twice, once was before he explained, and the other time was after he explained that he had consulted several vets...I don't think the second expression was necessary...really; everyone has already chewed this owner to death...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I did state it twice - once after the original post, and once after I saw the photos - I didn't see that the OP said she'd already called the equine surgeon.

I've also stated that I don't think the owner did anything wrong by not calling the vet, just that had I been in that situation, I'd have made the call to have the vet out.

Now, we can argue all we want, but we're essentially agreeing that the owner did a good job, so why are we nitpicking over a comment that I already explained?

Sillybunny told the OP that she shouldn't own horses - I simply said that I'd have had the vet out because I wouldn't have been able to handle that situation the way she did.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> not calling a vet would get your horse taken away were I live. and barbed wire?? anyone who turns a horse out with a barbed wire fence, well shouldnt own pets PERIOD. its just dangerous.


Do you read before you post? IF not you should; as you will notice that the owner called several vets, and wound up staying in contact with one through out the entire healing process; obviously the owner was well informed on how to treat the horse, and the horse is doing fine, now. Don't post, just to boost your own ego, regarding horse care, because one day you may find yourself hours away from the nearest clinic, and may have to do the same thing, else your horse die!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> I did state it twice - once after the original post, and once after I saw the photos - I didn't see that the OP said she'd already called the equine surgeon.


 Thanks, That clears it up...I don't mean to argue with anyone; it's just that this poor owner is getting torn up by other posters, and it's just not right, given anyone of us could find ourselves in that kind of situation at some point in time... :wink:


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

I am not angry toward any poster....I don't feel I have been insulted. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Anyways, Thank you all for your opinions, its always good to get a different point of view. I just got back from the barn, feeding my knothead horse....lol

Crimsonhorse01: I live 40 miles south of Jamestown.

Halfpass: You are correct that i live in a very rural area the local horse knowledgable vet is 50-60 miles away and I called them when it happened and they explained that they didn't feel comfortable taking on a case like this one.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i used to work at a horse camp, and a horse there was horribly injured from kicking a hole in her stall, getting her leg caught in it and freaking out. she was shredded to the bone and everyone said to put her down, but i called someone i kno who has a horse rescue and she took the mare, took care of her leg with no vet help, (everyone though this horse would never walk again) and llitterally 4 months the mare was walking around undersaddle. that made me think vet care isnt totally essential, and if u cant afford it, you just do the best you can


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I think that it has healed up pretty nice. I prefer electric fencing, but we have quite a bit of barbwire where I live now and are slowly refencing in electric. In my entire Life I have seen two horses really hurt by barbwire. We try to put horses with others about the same siza and temperament as those they are with, and we have only ended up with a couple of stud colts getting some cuts ans scrapes...none of it was serious at all. Within a day it was all scabbed.

I have to agree that a gun is much nicer than the injection. Especially if a lot of blood has been lost or the heart is not pumping well they scream and trash. The same thing happens in dogs. It's really sad. I worked at a vet's office and saw it happen with both horses and dogs.

Anyways...Great job at getting her healed up. I'm amazed that you were able to do all of that. I don't knwo that I could have done it.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Adapt and overcome. Do what you can with the resources at hand. Bloody marvellous job. 

Hope she continues to recover well!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Looks good! Hope she recovers well..


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

*Healed Pictures*

Here are some pics from today with it all healed.





























http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/horrific-horse-injury-extremly-long-warning-38375/


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, Great job!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great job you! Looks awesome! Is she riding sound now? You know you can still work on the scar tissue with massage?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! Truly amazing, great job Freedom Rider. Looks like your girl has recovered extremely well.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

WOW!!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes....she is riding sound, but has a little bit of soreness everynow and then. I do have an equine massage therapist coming out the first week of oct..


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

That really is amazing what you were able to do for her! I know I must have a lot to learn because I would not have been able to do what you were able to. 

I agree that barbed wire probably isn't the the best fencing option but also realize that in rural areas with large acreage it is much more affordable. Maybe you could head up some kind of fund raising job to start slowly helping the BO have the money to replace to fencing. Collections cans at humane societies and vet offices or even a horse show or rodeo to raise money. Probably would be time consuming but it was just a thought. 

Great job again with your horse


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Freedom Rider -- what a story. I think you did just fine given the situation at hand. You were aware, you were conscience of the danger, the risk, the possible pain and, yes, the finances. I commend you. I don't think I would have handled the situation as well. And I'm sorry that you and your horse went through this. 

I agree with Dee completely.

Thunderhooves -- you've never seen a horse shot. I've seen a horse put down with a bullet and a horse put down with an injection. The bullet, for those that have the guts and know how to do it, is IMO far better than drugs. -- see below

Sillybunny -- If not calling a vet would get the horse taken away were you live I'm very glad I don't live there. This is long past 1984 and big brother still isn't in MY yard. That's ridiculous and I've never heard such a thing. The horse was cared for. Just because you or Bob down the street doesn't have the knowledge or nerve to do it yourself, doesn't mean that the horse was in jeopardy. Most animal owners can do some level of care. The difference here is that Freedom Rider had more nerve and resources for hands on help than for financial help. The choice was still valid.

Also, Sillybunny to say that "anyone who turns a horse out with a barbed wire fence, well shouldnt own pets PERIOD" only tells us that barbed wire is not in your demographic. My horses paddocks also don't have barbed wire, but they have only a few acres - maybe 2 or 3. When you are fencing anything over 20 acres of WORKING farm, barbed is the only way to go. And generally speaking, animals respect it. The barbed wire today is not nearly as agressive of the barbed wire from the early 1800's. That stuff, even a person had a hard time climbing over without getting cut up.

Now, here is my bullet tale: I had a horse here that no vet was going to save. He couldn't even have made it onto a trailer. In a panic, the first thing I did do was call the vet, but on the second trip to the barn, it was obvious nothing was going to save that horse. Even the vet warned me from what I told her on the phone. The vet was over an hour away. Were we going to allow our horse to suffer in pain for that hour? No way. We had the means to end his suffering; we had the experience and knowledge. The horse looked up at my husband as if to say, "Please help me" and then it was over. Just like that. No mess, no struggle. Just peace. It was terribly hard for my husband to do, but he did and if he hadn't been there, I would have done the same thing. The vet commended us and sent her condolences. No charge even though she had stopped what she was doing and had already started out to our place.

After years of living with animals, I know when it's necessary to bring out the gun. I've done it and I'll do it again when needed. I'm not waiting for the vet to "humanely" put down my animals after an inhumane hour of suffering, or weeks of pain. I take animal ownership very seriously and I accept my responsibility of caring for them and also, sadly, putting them down when they can't be helped anymore.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

That is amazing you did a wonderful job! To be honest I would have probably called the vet out atleast for a look an opinion even if I were to be the one taking care of the wound from then on out...But my vet also only lives about 15 minutes away... 

As for barbed wire...My horse is around is...always has been...has never been injured by it, only a small scratch or two on an off... Ive seen "safe" no climb fence do much worse and ive seen strait wire split a horses shoulder open...that stuff is like a razor balde if your horse runs into it...plus horses dont respect it in my experience...

As for bullet verses injection...Ive never seen one shot...but i understand if done right it is instant...but the only one ive seen put down was injected but the poor horse was so far gone that when she felt the shot I think she knew it was finally over...she just layed down took a deep breath and closed her eyes, never tensed...I was sitting there petting her the entire time and would have noticed...I doubt to many horses are that excepting of their fate though...

On a side note the horse im talking about wasnt mine...had it been my choice she would have been put out alot sooner...

Anywho back on topic...your horse looks amazing and i think you did just fine!! I understand how expensive vet bills can be...vets in my area are at a premium...I live in big texas show horse country so yea...lol


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

I would say you did a **** good job with her, even without a vet. Amazing!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok I'm going to go against the grain here re:calling the vet out. The area where this horse injured itself doesn't contain any vital tendons etc. It's a pretty meaty area, I've had a horse do similar (with a post and rail fence!), called the vet and all he said was keep it clean, purple spray to keep the flies off, bute her for the pain, and keep the wound soft with white ointment. 

I don't think the OP is a bad person by any means for not having a vet attend. If the wound wasn't haemoraging then obviously the horse didn't hit any major vessels, and there is no point in stitching a wound like that as fluid would pool in the bottom of the wound and would need to be drained reguarly, causing more problems to the healing proess. Very rarely will a vet stitch a wound like that.

Clearly, the OP has doen a marvelous job of healping the healing process of this horse, as look at the last set of photos! There is barely anything there. Well done 


Re: bullet vs injection. I would definately go a bullet any day. I had one put down with an injection and it was the most horrendous thing I have witnessed in a horse. It was terrible, he writhed around for a few minutes and tried to fight the drug, the vet had to give him twice the normal dose to do the job. Never again. I've had 3 horses of my own put down since, one for a shockingly broken leg, and two of old age. It was calm as can be. The horse was there one minute, picking away at lucerne, and the next it was out cold. Didn't feel a thing it was that quick. No fighting, not writhing around. 
I think this notion of putting a horse down by bullet being cruel is a very young and inexperienced opinion of someone who has never witnessed an equine in such a terrible state that they are required to be 'put out of their misery'. it is a heartwrenching experience to have to make that decision, and although shooting them sounds bad, it's not. It hits their brain and brain stem depending on where the bullet is positioned, and they die immediately. Injection affects their cardiac system and nervous system resulting in increased heart rate and thus increased respiratory rate. Unless the horse has absolutely no fight in him left, he will fight this drug will all his strength, dragging the process out for much longer than neccassary as oposed to being gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, good job dealing with that wound! I can't believe how well it healed! I hope the massge therapist can help her out and you two have many happy years ahead of you.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow - now those last shots are amazing! Speaks wonders for doing what you can with what you have!


----------



## horsecrazylady (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like it is healing nice. I have had horses almost my whole life, and everyday I get up and go outside to check on them and think, what have they got themselves into during the night. And I'm always happy when nothing happens.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm loving those 'after' pics  her recovery is simply amazing.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

thank you all...it simply amazes me how well she healed. She is quite the horse...an expensive one at that....lol.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

deineria said:


> I do not agree with people who say if you can't afford a vet, don't own the horse. . .


Ditto. If that was the case well then I suppose only millionaires could own horses, am I right?

And I will say that you have done a good job with what you had at disposal, it's a blessing she made it though. Everything happens for a reason and it just wasn't the time for your girl to go. Maybe it's a sign you should go to vet school.  And I must say you were quite gutsy to post this story. As you now know, people jump to conclusions here.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

First off, she looks PHENOMINAL! Right back up to par, beautiful markings, and I'm sure her name suits her well! 

With the above quote, I think it's off a little...if you're not prepared to CARE FOR your horse, you shouldn't have one. By care for I mean dress a wound if you're able and call a vet when necessary...but it seems the OP had NO issues in doing everything a vet would have. Get rid of the extra flesh, clean it, dress it, and maintain it. I see nothing at all wrong with how the OP handled the situation and the mare's healed wounds show her fast action was EXACTLY what the doc would've ordered! 

Good freaking job, I'ma call you if my horse gets hurt instead of a vet, k? LOL j/k We only ever had one injury that even compares to that where my mom's mare got both her back legs caught up in normal wire, ripped the hair/flesh right off the fronts of her cannons. We snipped off the hanging part, hosed it, and dressed it...she has small scars but it's never held her back from anything. I did call a vet and he said he couldn't have stitched it anyways since it had been open so long...

Sometimes taking care of it yourself IS the best thing for your horse instead of waiting 5 hours for the vet to arrive and do what you would've done anyway! That being said, if you have little/no experience, it's best to get someone that knows what they're doing before removing pieces of flesh! Part of caring for your horse is knowing when you're in over your head.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I just saw this post today, if I'd seen it sooner I would of put up a link to the injury on my QH. Your girls is much the same as what he did. In fact his chest was way worse. 

We have vets that can be at our place in less than 30 minutes and one was called. BUT, you know what other than a booster tetanus, some bute and bottle of general antibiotics he healed up without much assistance from us. 

Chest wounds look a lot worse than they are, they usually heal up nicely. 

Glad Sweetness is all healed up!!! Good job


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you eveningshadows: I am kinda half debating on vet school at the moment but I am not quite sure I would get accepted. But thanks to all of you.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

You'll never know unless you try - I think you're selling yourself short! I find that alot to do with medicine is common sense as well as book smarts...try hard, strive to do your best and get good grades, and apply as if you're already in - confidance and enthusiasm are very good qualities and you need them to see that! Are you thinking basic animal vet or equine major? Either way, I see nothing holding you back - you already have some in the field experience!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

what an amazing recovery. she's so lucky that took so much time to care for her and help that wound heal properly. she's a gorgeous mare. good luck in the future!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

To the OP,glad the horse made it.She is beautiful!.
To all the haters....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

~Freedom Rider~ said:


> Thank you eveningshadows: I am kinda half debating on vet school at the moment but I am not quite sure I would get accepted. But thanks to all of you.


What have you got to lose? You never know until you try!


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you guys very much...As for the Vet School I am thinking more equine major and maybe a little bit of dairy cattle. Not quite sure yet, I am also looking in to Farrier and Equine Massage Therapy.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

That is absolutly amazing!! She looks incredible, i mean there is barley a scar!!!! I probably would of freaked out if that happened to my horse lol, i freaked out when duchess got her cut on her foot and it wasnt "that bad" lol. You did an amazing job.


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow.
At first I thought WTF about why you didn't have a vet then I read you couldn't afford it.
To be honest, I would've done the same thing.
I can hold my hands up and say I haven't got the money to have the extensive surgery your mare probably would've gone through had she been taken to a vet.
Nor have I got the money to have a horse euthanised by injection.
You did an amazing thing, I have to say I'm thoroughly impressed.
You should major in vet care, seriously. You made make shift work on an injury like your horses with hardly any complications.

You, my friend, are awesome.

The only thing I am a bit confused about is why did you want to breed her?
Just a question, I'm not criticising =]


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

The reason I wanted to breed her is that my ultimate goal with her is to train her, show her, then retire her as one of my foundation mare for my breeding program I eventually hope to have. I think that all breeding mare should have some sort of showing, and if she wouldn't of been sound after the injury I at least wanted one or two colts from her to train and show. When I look at mare for breeding I want 1) conformation 2) Dispostion 3) ease of training and 4) Bloodlines . Sweetness nailed 2 out of four, granted she is not the best qualified mare to breed, but she is an absolute amazing filly none the less. To train her, I have 45 days training on her before I took her to her first performance show and we did excellent. For disposition, I put beginners on her in the round pen and let them get the feel of a young horse. Her Conformation is not he absolute best but it is acceptable and she has no health related problems because of it. And her bloodlines aren't famous but are known as good working and useing horses. I probably will breed her for a few colts before retiring her to a life of luxuary and maybe a little bit of babysitting.


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah okay, was just wondering =]
She's a lovely colour, I know most people in the UK would breed her just based on that.

I hope you get the foals you want from her, good luck =]


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to say, I'm extremely impressed at that recovery!
I could have never done what you did. I got nauseous and almost passed out when my horse had colic and the vet had to put a tube up his nose, which made his nose bleed. I have a terrible stomache for things like that, sigh.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Aoi Miku said:


> Ah okay, was just wondering =]
> *She's a lovely colour, I know most people in the UK would breed her just based on that.*
> 
> I hope you get the foals you want from her, good luck =]


Just happened on this thread by accident... this statement nearly made my head explode.

To the OP, you took a very very very big risk and it worked in your favor this time. You are very lucky.


----------



## NiceEazyMe (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a friend whoes neighbour had to put down a horse with a bullet. I find that if you know what your doing with the bullet, it's a better solution than waiting to the vet. It takes less time so the horse is in less pain.


----------



## dw9501 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, I am just reading this post and am so glad your horse is better. Seems my horses area accident prone but I am amazed how well they can recover. 

I am glad you worked so hard for your horse. I know the heart ache and worry these injuries can be. 

Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2008)

First up congrats on getting your horse back to full health again..

However.

IMO there is NO excuse for having barbed wire (I dont care about costs - this is the EXACT Reason I refuse to have any barbed wire on the property with my horses.) with horses. I don't want to hear 'but everything else costs so much for lots of acres.'.
Tough.
You want horses. You want large land. Fence acordingly. No sympothy here.

Next up - ok, so you didn't get a vet. But what if she had required surgery (and to be honest, I would have gotten a vet out for that injury). To me, it's selfish of YOU that you put your horse thru that much pain and grief thru the injury, even tho you _knew_ there was barbed wire, and knew of the risks. No bute? No pain relief? No tetnus shot? No antibiotic shot?

Money for a vet shouldn't even come into it. Reglardless of how broke I ever get, I _always_ have a bank account set up with a vet should I need them (That I Can pay off later). And I do have a 'horse account' for any emergancies that require upfront payment. Again, no sympathy here. Horses cost money.

I don't just mean to pick on you - but ANYONE who has a horse, or horses, and cannot afford simple things like farrier/vet/dentist should NOT be owning a horse.

Period.

This really makes my blood boil to see good horses suffering for human idiocey.
(again, not pointed at you - but I've had a LOT of people say to me, and I have read online, that they cannot afford the basic care for a horse. Enough is enough)


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Jessa, take a chill pill. I happen to know what it can cost to "Fix" some horrendous wounds. For my mare there was no choice other than get a vet or put her down as she had nearly severed her hoof on a piece of metal some idiot had evidently tossed over the fence. No barbed wire there and my mare is not prone to messing with "stuff". It just happened. I do have barbed wire and have very rarely had any injuries that could be attributed to it. Can you safely use it on a small enclosure? no.. Can I fence my property without it? no.. NO Fence is injury proof. Some people use high tensil wire, not any safer than barbed. Pipe? It isn't forgiving either and can also cause injuries. Horses will get hurt, it's their nature.. I do not believe you have any right to blast this person. She did a good job with her horses injury. She had help from knowledgeable people. I am also sure she had antibiotics and pain killer for her horse. 

Shame on you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jessa said:


> Next up - ok, so you didn't get a vet. But what if she had required surgery (and to be honest, I would have gotten a vet out for that injury). To me, it's selfish of YOU that you put your horse thru that much pain and grief thru the injury, even tho you _knew_ there was barbed wire, and knew of the risks. *No bute? No pain relief? No tetnus shot? No antibiotic shot?*
> 
> Money for a vet shouldn't even come into it. Reglardless of how broke I ever get, I _always_ have a bank account set up with a vet should I need them (That I Can pay off later). And I do have a 'horse account' for any emergancies that require upfront payment. Again, no sympathy here. Horses cost money.
> 
> ...


This is why I say she was extremely lucky - this time.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jessa said:


> First up congrats on getting your horse back to full health again..
> 
> However.
> 
> ...


Get realistic. If my vet bill will exceed $400 I am shooting the horse and getting another. Simple as that.
How many acres do you own? Obviously only a few. Or your a millionaire. Everyone has the right to own a horse as long as they can properly feed, have adequate shelter, space, and can provide the basic deworming and shots/maintenance. 
Cruel in my mind is stalling a horse and keeping it on less than 20 acres. At least my horses get to be horses.
Hope I make your blood boil Jessa!


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry to not be specific enough for you JDI and Jessa...I immediately gave a tetnus booster eventhough she just had one the month before. As I have already stated she was on bute for pain and if at any time she gave me a sign that she was in too much pain I would have put her down. Also, she was on pennicillin for 3 days strait and 3 days every other day. Plus we covered the wound in Pennicillin the day it happened. 

I have also just opened and account specifically for vet costs and I put a certain percentage of my pay check in it every pay period.

I am not looking for sypathy from anyone, I just wanted to inform people of the danger. Thank you for you opinion and good luck with your horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think your response is very mature, Freedom Rider. I am very glad you learned from this experience and are thinking differently now. I am very glad for the separate bank account to go towards any emergency costs. 
My horse's last injury cost me about $1000+, all tolled with bandaging supplies. He's cost me about $2500 in the past year I've owned him (!) in veterinary care alone. Horses are expensive. His cut was nothing compared to your mare, and I called the vet out on an emergency basis. 
I do think you had luck on your side this time, I am worried though that you won't be as lucky next time. 
I wish you the best in your endeavours of becoming a vet.


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Aoi Miku said:


> Ah okay, was just wondering =]
> *She's a lovely colour, I know most people in the UK would breed her just based on that.*
> 
> I hope you get the foals you want from her, good luck =]
> ...


I know, I've seen train wrecks in the conformation department because a horse is a Palomino Tobiano or something making it 'rare' ¬¬
People in the UK have absolutely no clue about colours.
Most think a Grey horse is born Grey, some kids even think they're horse is rare because it has black skin and it's Grey.
I laughed so hard I had a pain in my side when I heard someone say that, true story.

On Topic:
Wow, Jessa.
Not everyone can afford electric fencing, nor can everyone choose were they stable their horse on an outing such as the one Freedom Rider went on.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, let's remember that members come on here for information and opinions not to be attacked. Lets all deliver our responses with respect for everyone else. Thank you.


----------



## MTcowgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

sillybunny11486 said:


> not calling a vet would get your horse taken away were I live. and barbed wire?? anyone who turns a horse out with a barbed wire fence, well shouldnt own pets PERIOD. its just dangerous.


Not calling a vet would get your horse taken away? That honestly doesn't make sense. But barbed wire has been used in mass since 1874 and has always posed the obvious threat of getting injured by getting tangled in it. Although I was fortunate to find somewhere that has no barbed wire, it is extremely unusual for this part of the US. Barbed wire is not irresponsible in my opinion. I think that keeping horses in a stall is more wrong doing than using barbed wire fencing.



sillybunny11486 said:


> thats why you dont put your horse in that situation. ask first. and as for the vet, if you cant afford a vet to come out and check out the horse you shouldnt have a horse. most vets will allow you to make payments if you cant pay upfront.


Not one single vet allows payments where I live. So very untrue. This is so demographic, you can really see how peoples thoughts about this kind of thing is influenced by "the norm" for their demographic. Living up here in Montana we all have barbed wire fencing, it's actually rare to come across barb less or wooden. 

As far as affording the vet, many people can't afford health care for themselves ... There are quite a few members on here that are younger. Which is great and I'm all for it. But they also shouldn't pass judgment on someone that works for their living (And I'm not saying this applies to sillybunny11486) and can't afford some things. Different parts of the country are also experiencing a lot more economic down turn than others. My city (and county, and surrounding county's) for instance has been hit very hard. There are few jobs to speak of and even fewer that you can support yourself with. Should people no longer have pets because money is tight?



~Freedom Rider~ said:


> I didn't say that I didn't call a vet, and if I had a choice I wouldn't be turning my horse out in to a pasture that is fenced with barbed wire.


Many people don't have a choice Freedom Rider. Although I have found a facility that's barb less now, for that last three years my horse has been in barbed wire fenced pastures. You probably live in an area where barbed wire is less common... some people don't have that luxury.



dee said:


> *I find the true nature of people comes out when passing judgement on others.* Some of the comments I have read here are just plain cruel. Those who have made those comments apparently feel themselves to be above everyone else and have the right to make uncalled for remarks.
> 
> Freedom Rider did the best she knew how. Around here, there aren't many vets who will mess with a horse that is injured - the vet call out fees are outrageous, and even though most will allow payment plans, it places vet care for injured horses almost out of reach. Even if you can afford the vet, you still are looking at HOURS waiting for him/her to arrive. What do you do in the meantime? It sounds to me like the horse received proper care - it looks like the horse is healing fine. Horses can and do heal from horrific injuries.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Any thing you do with your horse, anywhere you keep your there are always going to be potential dangers and sooner later you can almost be assured you horse will get hurt. Just like a child, at some point your little baby is going to get hurt. We never want it to happen but it does.



JustDressageIt said:


> Just happened on this thread by accident... this statement nearly made my head explode.
> 
> To the OP, you took a very very very big risk and it worked in your favor this time. You are very lucky.


I don't think she was just lucky, I think she handled it well. It was her careful care and attention that saved this horse, not luck. 



Jessa said:


> First up congrats on getting your horse back to full health again..
> 
> However.
> 
> ...


Think about this... how long have we had the technology to preform extensive and much too costly surgery's on these animals. Not long. We didn't even have such a thing as a veterinary surgeon until John Haslam in 1803. What did we do before that? People doctored horses themselves or had a knowledgeable person do it.

The last time I broke my hand I was struggling for money so badly that I could not afford to go to a doctor. I was in excruciating pain and couldn't even afford something as simple as Tylenol, I was as broke as my hand. But I gritted my teeth an dealt with it and it sucked but doctors and vets are not a necessary part of life. What would happen if we didn't have doctors? Would we all die? Would no one survive a cold, or the flu, or a broken leg? Of course we would. In my opinion it's not that big of a deal. Just because we are used to living in a society full of people that run to the doctor because they have a runny nose, rush their dog to the vet because it has a cough, or call the vet when their horse gets a scratch....

My point being everyone, there is no need to be so critical. Especially when a lot of the issues discussed here are so called "right" and "wrong" simply by opinion, how you've seen it done, the general beliefs in your area, or even how you were raised.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Freedom Rider, I take off my hat to you. I wanted to be a vet, but I can't get past organic chemistry, so I am going to settle for a Vet Assistant. You did an incredibly brave thing, and used good judgment. The vet I use lives 30 minutes away from me. Costs to come out to the house are horrible! He charges $1.50 for one mile, going one way.

To people who say _NO _barbed wire fence, my mom in unemployed and divorced. I am going to college. We live on 14 acres of land. How are we supposed to AFFORD anything else? Our horses have only got minor cuts. Yes, those accidents do happen, but they could happen with a wood fence, or a metal fence. As for Electric fencing, isn't shocking a horse cruel? I tell you, I would rather get scratched by barb wire than getting shocked anyday!

To people who say _NO _to putting horses down with guns, This summer, I lost a horse very dear to me. She was a rescue. My gelding kicked her in the ribs in a freak accident. She immediately bean colicing. My freind rushed over and gave her pain medicine. It was after 5, so the vet wasn't at work. I called his home number, and no one answered. What the hell did I do? Cry over Rose? Her head in my lap while she just lay there, suffering? Why? Because I didn't have the heart to shoot her? So the vet called me back, and I couldn't afford him to come out, so we had to load up my poor baby. She stood the whole way... She unloaded like a pro, then collapsed on the grass floor outside the vet's office. He came up and injected her with more pain medicine, and floods to her body. He felt her rib cage, it was mushy... her ribs were crushed. He said there was no hope, and stood to go get the euthanzol, when she began gasping for air, throwing her feet and head, then she died. She SUFFERED because I couldn't shoot her! I cried on her head, sobbing uncontrollably, why couldn't she have died in piece? So I went home with an empty horse trailer, and pink halter in my lap....

Freedom Rider, I admire you, and all others who have had to put down their most beloved animals themselves. I won't let that happen again. Freedom Rider, I am so happy your filly pulled through and will become a good horse, I know mine would have. =]


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Freedom Rider you did an amazing job with your filly. You do need to go to vet school. I am planning on going to vet school. My filly Maggie got hurt at a week old by barbed wire. I think that a gelding ran her through it. she cut her leg up really bad I had to call the vet because of her being so young I wasn't sure of what to do. He told me that we could wrap it or he could try to sew it shut. I knew that she wouldn't stand for me to take off the dressage everyday so I decided to let him sew it up and she did great. I commend you on your efforts. I have dealt with cuts and scrapes and had to doctor them myself and they would heal nicely. Thanks again for your story and I am so glad that she healed up nicely for you.


----------



## dw9501 (Jun 12, 2009)

Great comments MTcowgirl. 

Frankly I am lucky to have money for a vet but that doesn't mean I get a vet whenever I need one. 

Horses get hurt....I have no barbed wire and somehow they seem to find other ways (or others such as stray dogs....) to hurt themself. 

I recently had my mare put to sleep after weeks of trying to help her. It took days for the vet to come out, even though the vet knew the situation (the vet had been treating my horse and she just wasn't the priority horse anymore...I guess). I couldn't bring myself to shot her even though I might should have. I miss her and cry every time I think of her. 
AND I had not posted this on the forum because I have seen so many poor and judgemental responses.

PEOPLE please don't be harsh with others. People come here to learn. If they didn't care about their horse they wouldn't bother with the forum. If every horse in the world had to have an owner with plenty of money, easy access to a vet, vast grassy pastures then there would be a lot of dead or dying horses out there..... 

To me it seems she did a great job for her horse. Was she lucky, you bet she was (I count myself lucky anytime my horse has a problem and we overcome it), would having a vet be better, you bet but that is not a solid promise either, would having a forum where you can go to get good advice and support be beneficial ....you bet.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

ChevyPrincess said:


> As for Electric fencing, isn't shocking a horse cruel? I tell you, I would rather get scratched by barb wire than getting shocked anyday!


 
I am in no way arguing about barbed wire fencing, but electric fencing isn't cruel  It's a simple shock, much like a bad static shock, quick zap and that's it. The horses (usually) learn to stay away from it after that. Some don't though, and repeatedly touch it, not caring... I would think they wouldn't if it was sooo horrible  Also, many people have been shocked (accidental AND purposely) by electric fencing, and no harm done other than the shock of the zap


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> To people who say _NO _barbed wire fence, my mom in unemployed and divorced. I am going to college. We live on 14 acres of land. How are we supposed to AFFORD anything else? Our horses have only got minor cuts. Yes, those accidents do happen, but they could happen with a wood fence, or a metal fence. As for Electric fencing, isn't shocking a horse cruel? I tell you, I would rather get scratched by barb wire than getting shocked anyday!


If you can't afford to have safe fencing, maybe your horses should be kept at a boarding barn. No ones forcing you to have horses on your land. Or you could have smaller paddocks that you can afford to fence with safer fencing. Obviously no fencing is 100% safe, but there are better options out there. I'm not trying to call you out, it's more like a staement in general to people who say there is no other option but to have their horses in a paddock with barbed wire fence. 

I used to not like electric fence, but now I've boarded at a place with electric for several years and it's really not cruel. I've been zapped several times and it's not really painful. Plus it pulses so the horse doesn't get continually zapped, it's just a quick zap and then it's over.Plus it keeps them from chewing on the wood and leaning against the fence.


----------



## MTcowgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

dw9501 said:


> PEOPLE please don't be harsh with others. People come here to learn. *If they didn't care about their horse they wouldn't bother with the forum.* If every horse in the world had to have an owner with plenty of money, easy access to a vet, vast grassy pastures then there would be a lot of dead or dying horses out there.....


Good point! Please remember this everyone. 



CheyAut said:


> I am in no way arguing about barbed wire fencing, but electric fencing isn't cruel  It's a simple shock, much like a bad static shock, quick zap and that's it. The horses (usually) learn to stay away from it after that. Some don't though, and repeatedly touch it, not caring... I would think they wouldn't if it was sooo horrible  Also, many people have been shocked (accidental AND purposely) by electric fencing, and no harm done other than the shock of the zap


I was up with my horses last week and wasn't paying attention. I was trying to take a picture of my horse from the outside of the fence and touched the electric wire.... With my forehead. Lol. And it startled me a bit since I wasn't paying attention but it didn't hurt. It was just a little zap.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think electric fencing is the absolute safest of horse fencing. You can buy it in SO many varieties, like just plain wire or webbing. It's teaches horses RESPECT for the fence, which is so invaluable. You couldn't pay me to keep horses in a wood fence - they chew it to crap, they lean on it, and eventually they either smash it down or topple it over, leaving splinters and shards everywhere. I have seen so many god awful accidents with wood fencing, I swear it's not much better then barbed wire.

My Arab mare never learned she could escape her fencing and so she simply doesn't try. I can keep her wherever I please with a piece of binder twine strung along a huge opening at chest height. Heck, she's so darn fence saavy, the rest of the herd tore down the fence once and I found her racing back and forth screaming! It never even crossed her mind to test the opening, she just assumed there was a fence there like there always was!

And electric fences aren't painful at all. It sucks getting shocked, but it's a brief zap and they learn darn quick. Much better then the pain they'll suffer from never learning proper fence etiquette and constantly breaking it and getting hurt on it!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> how could you have not called a vet? and why would you put her down with a GUN? HOW STUPID!
> 
> sorry im mad, but we just lost a yearling to barbed wire. she SHREDDED both back legs, and tore the tendon in one! We had to put her down, but the least we could do for her was to have a vet inject her with stuff to be put down! NOT SHOOT HER! It was a gruesome site. she had a cast on up past her knee on the back leg that had the tendon thing. she drug her leg around. We had the vet come right away when it happened. She probably wouldnt have pulled through. Cast would have to be changed every day for a year or so, the tendon sewed back together, and if we did all that, hundreds and hundreds of dollars later, there was still a big change sh wouldnt have been sound.
> 
> Its a bad story with a happy ending,though. Congrats!


A bullet is better than lettting any animal suffer...if it is placed right an animal wont feel anything and the suffering would be over in a heartbeat.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

zurmdahl said:


> If you can't afford to have safe fencing, maybe your horses should be kept at a boarding barn. No ones forcing you to have horses on your land.


When a horse has tons of acreage, they usually will not even test the fence - if it is barbed wire and putting the horse in a little dry paddock or stall at a barn does not sound like an improvement over 10-20 acres of barbed wire fenced pasture. 
We have 25 acres here that need fenced and we are going to do high gauge electric with electric tape - which is the safest option of fence I've ever dealt with and also very economical unless dealing with stallions, and even then it is often an option to make their fence the safest overtop another type, but believe me, if it already had tightly strung barbed wire over our land, I would be letting my 5 mares and gelding out in it verses keeping them up in the stalls - where three of them have injured themselves since putting put up and one needed the vet out - from being upset on near lock-down and hurting themselves in there.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

zurmdahl said:


> If you can't afford to have safe fencing, maybe your horses should be kept at a boarding barn. No ones forcing you to have horses on your land. Or you could have smaller paddocks that you can afford to fence with safer fencing. Obviously no fencing is 100% safe, but there are better options out there. I'm not trying to call you out, it's more like a staement in general to people who say there is no other option but to have their horses in a paddock with barbed wire fence.
> 
> I used to not like electric fence, but now I've boarded at a place with electric for several years and it's really not cruel. I've been zapped several times and it's not really painful. Plus it pulses so the horse doesn't get continually zapped, it's just a quick zap and then it's over.Plus it keeps them from chewing on the wood and leaning against the fence.


If she can't afford new fencing why would you assume she could afford boarding? We have barbwire on my land. None of our pasutres are less than 7 acres, adn we've never had more than little scratches. Our stallions don't even test it, and they are kept in smaller paddocks adjacent to mares. If your horses are trained to the fencing then it is not a problem.

We had one mare that would clinb through electric. We had four of the high tensile rope braided lines and she would climb through even though she was getting shocked by all of them. Then she would panic that no on e else came, and she would run up and dow the fence because she couldn't get back in...lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

SmoothTrails said:


> We had one mare that would clinb through electric. We had four of the high tensile rope braided lines and she would climb through even though she was getting shocked by all of them. Then she would panic that no on e else came, and she would run up and dow the fence because she couldn't get back in...lol


:lol::lol: That reminded me of horsey tale: there was a horse who loved to mouth play with everything. One day she tried the electric. It was so much fun, she kept it up. She would regularly grab the fence in her mouth and jiggle it around. She'd let go and come at it again. Who 'a thunk it? True story. Yes, the fence was on and, yes, she stayed behind the fence anyway. 

I think the effective element of electric fencing is the surprise. Also, you tend to get more of a zap if you just graze the fence as opposed to grabbing it and holding on. Try it sometime, you'll see.


----------



## huntseat_rider (Sep 22, 2008)

will u send me her pics my email is [email protected]


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

huntseat_rider said:


> will u send me her pics my email is [email protected]


 ? Who are you talking to? If me, then sorry, I don't have any pics of that mare. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Freedom Rider - amazing story & I'm glad things worked out for you. I wasn't able to see any of the pictures, (probably what Hunseat Rider was talking about) but I guess it was a pretty traumatic injury and dramatic recovery. Sounds like you handled it like a pro, and yes, sounds like you do need to go to vet school! Good for you handling it as well as you did. Good to know your mare is up & about and as good as new...and I suspect her bond with you is even stronger now after all this._


_To everyone who has added thier 2 cents....It is very, very easy to sit back & criticize. Everyone's circumstances, disciplines & experiences are different. I have had to put a horse down via gunshot. My vet even told us it was time to shoot him. _


_As far as fencing goes...not everyone will agree. Lets drop it. I've had my guys in all types of fencing, and so far the worse injury was from someone jumping the fence & slicing my mare's back leg. ( oh, and the vet came out - during business hours - to look at her leg & *I* did all the care, but the bill was still over $1000!) Not everyone has thousand's of dollars to spend on fences. Different ranches call for different fences. (For example, my horses are out 24/7, except for feeding time. I think it's cruel to stall the horses for 12 hours out of the day. But I'm not going to "jump" all over people who stall their horses. That is their choice. Different people - different choices.)_


_And as long as the horses are being looked after and loved, that's all that matters...right?_


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Curious, is there no horse insurance in the US? I'm getting a horse in the next few months and one of the first things I checked was cost of insurance and most insurance companies would have covered all but the excess for this type of wound.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Insurance is not always accessible. I actually looked into it for my horses and because I either got them from free or paid only a couple hundred bucks, insurance companies wouldn't even look at me. I guess they figured I would be out for the money only. I even tried to opt out of a death payment, just health insurance, but no go. I gave up after a few tries.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

eww that swhy i hate barbed wire, my buckskin gelding got tangled trying to jump over it.he didnt jump high enough and both of his back legs got caught on the barbed wire and he had a deep cut on his chest.it took a long time for him to heal and he was one of those horses you have to ride everyday so by the time he was ready to ride and starting to look pretty again he was completly wild.so we ended up trading him for my show horse,a tn walker.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I read most of the posts, and have to say you handled yourself very well. I also agree with JDI though, that you were LUCKY. I want to see pictures though, it says they were deleted from photobucket, so they aren't viewable anymore.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

here is the first pictures 5 days after the accident: 


















Theses are 2 weeks 3 days after the first pictures"


















These are of it all healed up:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, she looks awesome now! You can hardly tell! I'm so glad things worked out for you!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

She jsut looks absolutly amazing, i mean the scare isnt even that noticeable at all. You did an awsome awsome job. I forgot to ask what is that green stuff on her wound again?? I know its not infection, but what kind of ointment is that or whatever it is??


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Its an ointment called Nitro-Furzone


----------

